# feeding my 11 month old



## Rock (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Now all up untill now we have been feeding Mali twice a day and his 11 months old. 
Now i herd that once he turns 1, we can start feeding him once a day.. is this true? and if so, why only once a day?


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I have always fed Frodo twice a day. With the risk of bloat I feel its better to eat less at each sitting. My last dog would eat so fast when he ate once a day. Frodo tends to eat slower with 2 feedings.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think i was feeding my dog twice a day at 11 months old.
i fed him a cup in the am and a cup in the pm.
he always had a snack in between.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No reason to switch to once a day and a very good one not to - less food per meal which decreases the potential for bloat. Some people do switch to once a day feeding and it frequently has to do with their dog just doesn't want to eat twice a day.


----------



## Rock (May 27, 2011)

ohh yeah fair enough, so if i do end up deciding to change and start feeding him once a day, thats still okay?


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to feed my other dogs once a day, but after I brought Frank home and started reading up on bloat and thinking about how a load of food only once a day would affect their whole body. I decided twice a day was really the healthiest way to go, and switched all my dogs to twice a day. I think my dogs do better with the twice a day feedings.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep feeding 2xs a day, healthier for the dog.


----------

